# A Few Cans And A Few Shots



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*That's All.*

*



*


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i have been trying to get your method of shooting down and it just isnt happening yet!, although i am close, i want to be able to hit more instinctively like you do, it seems the harder i try the worse it gets, so from that statement i need to learn to relax? oh by the way.................. good vid D.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man,that is fast Bud! I would have been dropping marbles all over the place,slamming my fingers-probably would have been a bloody mess! Great shooting! Flatband


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

You say you have not got the rhythm yet?

Your shooting skills are "over the top"

Great Video

Bill


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Man,that is fast Bud! I would have been dropping marbles all over the place,slamming my fingers-probably would have been a bloody mess! Great shooting! Flatband


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*I'm still too slow but I am working on it from time to time.*

*I appreciate the kind comments.*


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

dad gummit dgui, do you ever miss? I guess you have tens of thousands of shots under your belt. Did you start out shooting that way or develope that skill overtime. Oh yeah, great video.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

tnflipper52 said:


> dad gummit dgui, do you ever miss? I guess you have tens of thousands of shots under your belt. Did you start out shooting that way or develope that skill overtime. Oh yeah, great video.


*I think I have been shooting for at least a full three years now. Many years ago like other fellows had the popular whammo and crossman slingshot but never done much with them. My interest in slingshots this late in life began after getting a laptop and happened to come across this slingshot forum. Not able to hit much with traditional slingshots and that is when The Original Pickle Fork Shooter came about. The major change in shooting technique came about from the Rufus videos. When Rufus was shooting he was light years ahead of his time and still he leads the pack.*
*Thanks,*
*dgui / pfshooter *
*That's all.*


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is awesome shooting and fast


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great shooting dgui! -- Tex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow. Just wow!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

newconvert said:


> i have been trying to get your method of shooting down and it just isnt happening yet!, although i am close, i want to be able to hit more instinctively like you do, it seems the harder i try the worse it gets, so from that statement i need to learn to relax? oh by the way.................. good vid D.


Every sport/hobby has a small group that excel to the top. Sometimes these gifted people can even do it with less practice than others. Unfortunately we can't all be Howard Hill, Byron Ferguson, Rufus Hussey... or dgui... but it's fun trying. These guys are interesting to watch because they do the uncommon.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

That's awesome! 
I'm in the mood to watch some old western movies now and maybe some new ones...


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

For me, that video has everything I like about slingshots.


----------

